# Assembling a highwayman



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

So for the role play I mentioned earlier... I've changed my mind... 
I'll be a highway man...
But I don't know how to represent one
I was thinking pistolier with head change...
However.... I have a ~£10 budget and a box of pistoliers is £17
So I was thinking build a highway man of bits from bitsandkits
Problem is... I've never built a pistolier and so don't know how they fit together, or what bits I'll need...

So do you have any alternative ideas? Or advice on how a pistolier fits together?

EDIT: I added up what I thought I need for the pistolier, with what looked like a right handed pistol, and a left handed one, it came to ~£5.50 without P&P, which I a very reasonable price IMO
If you like I could spend an evening copy/pasting the links to the parts I was thinking of 

Another problem with bitsandkits is that there NEVER seems the the parts you want in stock, so that's a problem :/


----------



## Steaknchips (Dec 28, 2009)

Have you considered the Witch hunter?

£10 on the nose, could get the bits for a horse seperatly from bits and kits and then just model him standing by it on a larger base?


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

Steaknchips said:


> Have you considered the Witch hunter?
> 
> £10 on the nose, could get the bits for a horse seperatly from bits and kits and then just model him standing by it on a larger base?


I had considered that, but it looks like it would be very hard to model him on a horse, as just lopping him in half and sticking the torso on some cavalry legs won't work, as his pistol lies below the belt 
I think he'll be my last resort and have a foot slogging dude if an appropriate horse isn't viable


----------

